
How Daily Life in Hong Kong Changed to Stall Covid-19 case growth and deaths - skmurphy
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/rosalindadams/coronavirus-covid-19-hong-kong-usa-new-york
======
skmurphy
key take aways

Default is to wear a mask in public

Body temperature is is often checked when you enter a building

Frequent hand washing and use of hand sanitizer.

Frequent cleaning of door handles/knobs and other common shared contact
services.

Many events, large and small cancelled.

Schools, parks, museums all closed.

Closing paragraph:

"what I learned in Hong Kong is that the small acts add up. Fatality rates are
higher in countries that don’t take as many measures to contain the virus. The
closures of large events aren’t a sign of doom. They shift our lives but show
we’re doing something to contain this. As strange as things are right now,
life adjusts and finds a new normal — and it’s the least we can do for those
around us."

------
ailideex
Sanction and fine the Chinese communist party and their officers for the
catastrophe they inflicted on the world. Never again.

